# Sticky  The Football (Soccer) Thread



## Seth Grimes

Let's start it off with a look at the current situation, hmm


----------



## Chelsea

Seth Grimes said:


> Let's start it off with a look at the current situation, hmm
> 
> View attachment 145177


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Cardiff City needs new ownership.


----------



## Top bins

Nowhere near good enough for Liverpool this season. Absolute disgrace they have been. They really need to get their ass in gear otherwise we won't finish in the top 4 which would be catastrophic.


----------



## grecefar

Happy to see the arsenal in the top, man it has been a while...


----------



## Seth Grimes

The PL is back today, god damn my pussy is so wet


----------



## toon126

Geordie Boys marching on 🖤🤍🖤🤍🖤🤍


----------



## Aewwe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512543277756596233


----------



## farhanc

Descanse em paz Pelé
agora no céu você pode jogar no meio-campo com Maradona.

Farhan


----------



## grecefar

Rest in peace O Rei.


----------



## DUD

After losing to Everton, Forest, Fulham and Southampton I can safely say our season is over.

We will limp over the line this year but next year we could go down. We need new owners really. Harris and Blitzer seem more interested in owning one of the greedy six than giving us any money and John Textor's priority is on Lyon now.


----------



## grecefar

I can't believe that newcastle is third, a year ago you wouldn't believe this.

I just hope arsenal doesn't drop the ball.


----------

